# Getting my squirrel dog started?



## chilidog (Jan 10, 2017)

Tips appreciated on how to start my dog.........

I've drug several squirrels for her and she finds em, using her nose...no problem. I've had no luck catching one in a live trap to release but she has chased one on a trip into the woods. I've been hoping that a lot of "woods time" will crank her up but I can't seem to get her fired up about em where she'll go out looking. Haven't heard her bark on tree yet either. She's about 8 months old and comes from good stock. As stated, any tips appreciated. Thanks


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 10, 2017)

take her to a park where there are lots of sqwerls that are not to people shy.  take a long long leash so she can chase them all she wants.  Graveyards seem to be good places for  chasing sqwerls too.  All she needs is time seeing them and chasing them.  If she is gonna make a sqwerl dog, she will be fine.  Sometimes, even with the best breeding, they won't make a sqwerl dog.  

if she has tracked a drag, don't do that anymore.  You don't want her to associate you and the sqwerls together.  You might also go to sqdog dot com, and see if you can find someone close to you with a live run to let her get really close to a live sqwerl.  I wouldn't let her see one in a tube more than 2 times.   

There is nothing like shoe leather for teaching a sqwerl dog to tree.  When your 2nd pair of boots need replacing, you should have a pretty decent dog.


----------



## Possum (Jan 11, 2017)

I have had four squirrel dogs and never trained any of them. Most squirrel dogs have a natural instinct to tree and if they don't, I don't know if you can train it into them. The first squirrel dogs I ever had 13 years ago I just took them to the woods and shot a few squirrels out for them. Pretty soon they would hunt and tree em on their own. The other dogs I got years later learned even quicker how to hunt from the two older dogs.


----------



## j_seph (Jan 11, 2017)

Possum said:


> I have had four squirrel dogs and never trained any of them. Most squirrel dogs have a natural instinct to tree and if they don't, I don't know if you can train it into them. The first squirrel dogs I ever had 13 years ago I just took them to the woods and shot a few squirrels out for them. Pretty soon they would hunt and tree em on their own. The other dogs I got years later learned even quicker how to hunt from the two older dogs.


Would make sense that they need to run a squirrel, run it to a tree and learn that they are not just along the ground but they live in them trees.


----------



## Doug B. (Jan 11, 2017)

If it is going to make a squirrel dog it will do it if you keep it in the woods. Sometimes it might take a while,but, don't be discouraged. The best training you can do is at home. Teach it to come when you call it. Teach it to get in the truck. Teach it to fetch a toy or stick. That will come in handy when you do shoot a squirrel out.  When you are not training at home, take it to the woods. You might come home empty handed a lot for a while, but, if it's going to make a squirrel dog things will start falling in place. 

While you are hunting it keep a sharp eye on it. Sometimes a young dog might have a squirrel in a tree and you don't realize it. Never shoot a squirrel that your dog doesn't bark on. It won't see a need to tree if you kill the game without it barking on it.


----------



## rwh (Jan 22, 2017)

internet dogs are all treeing their own squirrel at 4 months.  real dogs take longer sometimes.  keep her in the woods.


----------



## deerpoacher1970 (Jan 24, 2017)

All you can do is keep it in the woods as much as possible,preferably a place with lots of tree rats if it has got it it will start treeing .


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 26, 2017)

Most don't believe in shooting one out unless she barks at the tree first like Doug said, and I agree. Shooting one at this point may jump start her if and only if you can knock it out alive so it will chew on her nose some. I would not make it a habit and do it often !! I have set and looked at several laying flat on a limb and not shot cause it wasn't treed !!


----------



## abcmh (Jan 29, 2017)

trap that dog a squirrel,coon ,or even a opossum will work to get them barking hang it in a tree just out of reach till dog see's it then hoist it higher go up and down just enough to keep her barking if she is barking good then tie her back and turn it loose then turn dog loose if she does good with this then it is time to keep her in the woods if she get bored after several hunts start over again . if you want more help give me a call 770 315 9389


----------



## roperdoc (Feb 6, 2017)

Releasing a few trapped ones where she can chase them to a tree will help a lot, especially a small tree where you can shake them out for her. a fence or ditch line in a field or pasture is great.
 Time in the woods is critical also. And an older dog to hunt with for at least a few trips makes a big difference to begin with.


----------

